
Static Site Generators - encorekt
https://www.contentstack.com/blog/all-about-headless/static-site-generator-gatsby-and-contentstack
======
tinaleaton
Faster load time, easier scalability, and the overall affordability that these
two elements introduce are probably the strongest argument in favor of looking
into static site generators.

